# anyone who was told their baby is measuring small at around 22 weeks?



## dsbeH

did they tell you the measurements at the scan? im curious if mine are as small as the doctor told me. when i looked up online the numbers seemed ok to me...


----------



## destynibaby

my LO has been measuring small since 20 weeks. im having growth scans every 2 weeks.
what are your measurements?


----------



## Babybee5

hey my baby is measuring about a week behind still but i don't mind cause she is staying in there which is more than my last DD did and i have diabetes and have been scared of having this huge baby did they tell you how small it was measuring?


----------



## dsbeH

measurements were:
BPD: 48 MM
Head circumference- 187 mm
abdominal circumference-166 mm
femor length- 39
weight- 453 gr


----------



## destynibaby

yes those numbers are on the 'smaller' side of gestation for 22 weeks however what were the percentiles? my LO's weight has been steady at the 30th percentile and all his measurements change each ultrasound. but they said he is growing at his own pace and they dont see any anomalies so he might just be a small baby. He can always catch up. my friend just had a baby girl at 37+3 and she was only 5 lbs. yet she still got to take her home in 2 days.


----------



## Marie131

Did they say what percentile your baby is measuring? Our baby was measuring 2.5 weeks behind at 19 weeks, IUGR was diagnosed at 20 weeks (1st %tile). The prognosis was bleak at first, but I'm 30 weeks now and they tell me there is no reason why I shouldn't make it to 36 or 37 weeks for delivery.


----------



## dsbeH

Just to understand, as long as the numbers are "in range," even if baby is on smaller side why is it a concern for doctors? isnt that the point of a range?? as long as baby isnt UNDER the range, then what exactly is the problem? im so lost


----------



## destynibaby

It is a concern because the baby can stop growing. they want to make sure those numbers STAY within range and do not fall below 10th percentile. That is when they are REALLY concerned.


----------



## Lauren999

Hi ladies, I have just been for a scan. I will be 21 weeks tomorrow, but baby is measuring in at 19 weeks. Doc said she is in the 12 percentile and probably just petite. I am rather concerned as I am 6ft tall, and there is nothing petite about me or my hubby! Is 321grams very low for her weight at this stage?


----------



## dsbeH

not sure, but from what im hearing 12th percentile is still fine unless she goes under.


----------



## Lauren999

Thanks dsbeH. I'm just a bit worried because at the 16 week scan she was in the 54 th percentile and has now dropped to the 12 th...


----------



## sethsmummy

Might just be a small baby hun, I got to 40 + 6 and my lil guy was only 5lb 14 but perfectly healthy x


----------



## sethsmummy

dsbeH said:


> measurements were:
> BPD: 48 MM
> Head circumference- 187 mm
> abdominal circumference-166 mm
> femor length- 39
> weight- 453 gr

Just Dug out notes from my 20 week scan with little one (20 weeks 6 days)

BPD 48.0mm
HC 179.6mm
AC 152.8mm
FL 32.7mm 

There is no estimated weight on this one though. By 27 weeks it was

FL 47.1mm
HC 259.6mm
AC 226.9mm
Estimated Weight 984.0g


----------



## dsbeH

thanks, were your measurements spot on?


----------



## sethsmummy

they were apart from his weight hun. at 39 +6 weeks they estimated at about just over 7lbs and he was only 5lb 14oz x


----------



## dsbeH

do you think its a big deal that your measurement ats 20 + are my measurements are 22+?


----------



## sethsmummy

nah, to be honest hun I'm not going to pay much attention to their measurements this time. Every baby is different. You get big babies small babies, tall babies, short babies. I think they put too much on it to be honest. Some babies are just little, and my son is still small to this day (he had reflux as a baby) and has now only juststarted wearing 12-18 month clothes and hes almost 3! hes only 23lb 5oz x


----------



## Jemma_x

Although my LO is now 3, i was in this position and honestly unless they tell you to worry don't. I know its hard but they will tell you if there's something to worry about and as hard as it is there is no point getting worked up until you know. My LO had IUGR and was below the 0.4 centile from 20 weeks and he was born weighing 4lb 8oz at 37 weeks


----------



## Seababy

Oh yes I was measuring small, very small, with my first daughter, and i was freaking out. It end up that she was just a small perfect little girl, and she is still the smaller of all other babies i know of the same age!


----------



## dsbeH

Seababy said:


> Oh yes I was measuring small, very small, with my first daughter, and i was freaking out. It end up that she was just a small perfect little girl, and she is still the smaller of all other babies i know of the same age!

did you deliver early?


----------



## pumpkin1979

I measured small with my son all the way through and everything turned out to be just fine :).


----------

